# Not the dreaded mold desiese!!! ahhhhh! HELP!



## MANTIS DUDE (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi, I was wondering if it was realy true that crickets can get fungus inside of them and when you feed it to your mantids, they die a slow pianfull death as the fungus slowly sucks all the last tiny bits of life out of thier body?    Can your mantids get sick from eating infected insects? If that is true, what is there to do if your mantid gets sick? Is there a spiesiel treatment for a mantid wich fungi in it?


----------



## Rick (Jul 5, 2008)

Ha ha. Not quite what takes place. Crickets are a fine food but rarely somebody will get a bad batch that can make a mantis sick. In my experience this problem often fixes itself with a change of food.

Once again, try searching for your answers first. I know this topic has been discussed in detail in the past.


----------



## chrisboy101 (Jul 5, 2008)

theres something u should know......... u spelled disease wrong in the title :lol:


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 5, 2008)

yeah... no.

funges infections depends on ventilation and how much you spray them


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Jul 5, 2008)

chrisboy101 said:


> theres something u should know......... u spelled disease wrong in the title :lol:


Sorry, I like to type quickly so sometimes I mispeal things.


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 5, 2008)

heres a pic of fungus disease:












nasty eh?


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Jul 5, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> heres a pic of fungus disease:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So how much should you spray giant asians? Do fungal desieses happen when you spray to much or to little?


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 5, 2008)

MANTIS DUDE said:


> So how much should you spray giant asians? Do fungal desieses happen when you spray to much or to little?


nah this got an bacterial infection.

funger infection comes when theres less ventilation and way to much spraying.

this one had enough ventilation. i think it was a bacterial infection.


----------

